# Snapper Luncheon



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Gang April 15th Yes Tax day We are having a preseason Snapper luncheon at Cadillac Bar and Grille on I-10 and Shepard 11:30 till ????

Give me a head count so I can reserve us a big area !!!! also we will be taking sign ups for the Largest Snapper Pot !!!!!!! Here are a few snap shots from last time !!!!


John


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

I'll be there.

RockFish
Eddie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

John

If im in town that day I will try to make it.

Charlie


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

Hi John,
Looks like I may be able to swing by....on the calendar for now unless it gets bupmed by work.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*lunch*

Count me in.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Lets get some chatter about the Snapper Preseason lunch !!!!

Tom Hilton has rumbled about showing up if the moon abd stars are just right!!!

What do you say guys !!!

Come on Tom !!! 

John


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

*I am in*

The Cadillac Bar is a great location. I will be there this Friday at 11:30.

Come on Tom, drag your butt in there.

Mike Trautwein


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

JY2801 and I are planning on attending Friday.


We will see you there.


----------

